# AQHA NCHA Stallion "Smartar"



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Our Little Mate has no NCHA earnings. Smartar has $28,000 in NCHA earnings. 

I did not look up the pedegrees, but I would assume that Our Little Mate is out of a Smart mate mare if he is not sired by Smart Mate.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Cherie said:


> Our Little Mate has no NCHA earnings. Smartar has $28,000 in NCHA earnings.
> 
> I did not look up the pedegrees, but I would assume that Our Little Mate is out of a Smart mate mare if he is not sired by Smart Mate.


Okay! Do you have any suggestions for where I could find the pedigrees other than horse query as there is no dam entered on there?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The mare is Our Little Peppy according to stallion reports. She is a Peppy San Badger daughter. You can find her on Allbreed and add her.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> The mare is Our Little Peppy according to stallion reports. She is a Peppy San Badger daughter. You can find her on Allbreed and add her.


Thanks so much!


----------

